# The Hollywood Horror Cafe



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Developers are shopping around plans for The Hollywood Horror Cafe, a horror-themed restaurant and wax museum, to be located in Atlantic City.

Sara Karloff and Bela Lugosi Jr. are both involved.

http://www.pressofatlanticcity.com/...cle_45ad8e2a-4762-11e0-89f3-001cc4c002e0.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Guess we know where you might be spending some summer vacation time now, JT

I like the idea of a horror themed wax museum setting, and I hope they don't make it too "casino glitzy".


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I think I would venture to Atlantic City to see it. Hubby and I are not gamblers so we don't go there. However, for some grub and check out a wax museum, I would consider it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd like a Drac burger, bloody please.


----------

